# Ambrosia Maple



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

I finished this ambrosia maple bowl Mon. night. This is the first ambrosia maple that I have turned. I like it. I bought the blank from Steve Wall Lumber back in December and rough turned the bowl then. It is 3-1/8" X 10-3/4" finished with mineral oil and bees wax.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That's pretty.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Eugene you been busy!:laughing: Nice job. That bowl is beautiful!

John


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

That is nice looking wood and a nice job with the turning. You should sign your work Eugene.

Vince


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job Eugene,
A/M is one of my favorites. Nice shape on the bowl. Looks good.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Geez Eugene, if you keep turning out great looking stuff like that, you are going to run out of room for them. I know a place where you can store some of those nice looking bowls. :whistling2:
Once again, great job. I like the look of the maple and the contrasts in the grain. Cool stuff.
Ken


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW,beautifull piece.I love that wood.I have a bunch of em roughed out and am trying to get them finished.Beautifull wood.

Ken


----------



## rbragg08 (May 26, 2009)

Stunning. Ambrosia Maple is one of my favorite woods.


----------

